# Game Thread: Tuesday Jan. 31st @ Washington



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers @ Wizards
Tuesday, Jan. 31
7:00, MCI Center
TV: WB4 Radio: WIBC

Probable Starting Lineups:

*Pacers-*
PG-Anthony Johnson
SG- Stephen Jackson
SF- Peja Stojakovic
PF- Austin Croshere
C- Scot Pollard

*Wizards-*
PG- Gilbert Arenas
SG- Jared Jefferies
SF- Antawn Jamison
PF- Caron Butler
C- Brendan Haywood

Injuries:

*Pacers-*

Jamaal Tinsley- Elbow
Jeff Foster- Back
Jermaine O'Neal- Groin
Jonathan Bender- Everything

*Wizards-*

Jarvis Hayes- Knee
Andray Blatche- Chest

_Prediction:
Pacers 101 
Wizards 95_


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

Wow if we were to start Saras we would probally hold the record for the most white players started since the early 90's lol


Pacers 95

Wizards 90


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers 89
Wizards 86


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

jdohman said:


> Wow if we were to start Saras we would probally hold the record for the most white players started since the early 90's lol


Yeah, it would be nice to see Rick do that, but he loves AJ too much.

How would this team look?
PG- Saras
SG- Peja
SF- Cro
PF- Foster
C- Pollard


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

Like a basketball team from the 50's lol


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

jdohman said:


> Like a basketball team from the 50's lol


_Hoosiers 2_...

Um, I think maybe Granger starts at the four here against Butler/Jamison. I'd guess Harrison will start as well. I think Pollard started just because of Big Z last game. I want to see Freddie get big minutes against Arenas as well. Freddie should play 30 a night, even if he has to eat into PG minutes and we have to go small to do it.

91-87 Pacers... Peja goes for 24, flanked by solid outings by Freddie (18) and Granger (16, 10. stellar defense).


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Pacers 95

Wizards 90

They really need to find a way to win this game.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers 102...Wiz 90...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

lol - Nice touch with the injury report on Bender.

Going to be interesting to see how Peja plays..


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

Pacers - 98
Wizards - 87

Peja w/ 23 pts.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Indy: 74
D.C.: 88


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Indiana 109
Wisards 89


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Tough first game for Predrag...could get ugly

Pacers - 74
Wizards - 90


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

pacers 86
wiz 74


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Man it seems like forever since we last played...

Can't wait till manana....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Man it seems like forever since we last played...
> 
> Can't wait till manana....
> 
> ...


Hey Good luck PaCeRhOLiC. Hope your team gets this one. I'm quite excited to see how Peja will look in your uniform and how he will perform in his first game as a Pacer. Hope everything turns out well. :cheers:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Hey Good luck PaCeRhOLiC. Hope your team gets this one. I'm quite excited to see how Peja will look in your uniform and how he will perform in his first game as a Pacer. Hope everything turns out well. :cheers:



:cheers: :cheers: ...

Thanx doggy!!!...

We all can't wait to see what Peja's gonna do...


Peace J.A...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

93-84 Pacers win...

Peja with 13-16 points... 

I have hopes for this team yet... distractions out the window... new semi-all-star... 

We still have a very deep team without JO... our front line is a little thin... but our perimeter is full of deadly weapons... We WILL be living and dieing from three... I think the stretch without O'Neal will be very good for the confidence of our role players... PACERS WILL STILL MAKE NOISE THIS YEAR... INTO THE PLAYOFFS EVEN...

Here's to Big Dave's challenge for the next two months... step up that game young man... You're gonna be getting the baptism of fire in that time period... I hope you can make yourself into more of a non-foul prone Center before the Playoffs... YOU CAN DO IT!


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

After Granger having great game few days ago, Im not sure if Stojakovic will be starting.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

A 90% FT shooter?

10:23 IND - P. Stojakovic misses the first free throw

The first one he missed :angel:


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

This is just nausiating to watch. Peja looks awful.


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

Sit that freaking ******* AJ one th ebench-don't torture as Rick.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Reminds me of when the JV team plays the Varsity.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Whole teams plays awefull again.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

I don't like to do it but come on its only Washington :biggrin: At least we are catching up.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Peja- 2-8, 0-5 from 3

Jackson- 1/9, 1-3 from 3

Johnson- 3/10, 1/4 from 3

Croshere- 1/4

Hmm.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Peja- 2-8, 0-5 from 3
> 
> Jackson- 1/9, 1-3 from 3
> 
> ...


We shoot 33%


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Why am I watching this game?

EDIT: Nervermind, Granger is playing good, once again.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Another blow out...

We have absolutly no inside presence whatsoever, we can't get rebounds, and can't stop no one 1 in the post, can't expect to win like that...

Peja looks rusty, but I'll let him slide since it's his first game, but there's no excuse for everyone else...

Just horrible...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Peja just made his first 3 as a Pacer!!!...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I am now a:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Way to rebound Indy...

and what the hell is AJ taking 3's for...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> I am now a:



BUMP!!!!...

How could anyone not like DG...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers come back and are down 4 with 10 seconds left. Pft. We don't need Peja.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Pacers come back and are down 4 with 10 seconds left.



Too little, too late....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 84-79 Wizards

I guess since I'm taking over this month, the game threads are still partially on strike.

PacersguyUSA- 9
JayRedd- 11

Everyone else was DQ'd

Winner- PacersguyUSA


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> I guess since I'm taking over this month, the game threads are still partially on strike.


It might be a while...


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Too little, too late....
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


Just what I told myself.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I never thought I say this, but it looks like we might be on our way to having a lottery year...

Ther needs to be alot of changes next year, because this team is tearing my heart apart...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Below 50 pct (21-22), that hurts. 

Btw, I didn't saw the game but box score suggests that Harrison played ok, was that the case?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Banjoriddim said:


> Btw, I didn't saw the game but box score suggests that Harrison played ok, was that the case?



I only saw the 2nd. half, in which he didn't really do much...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I never thought I say this, but it looks like we might be on our way to having a lottery year...
> 
> Ther needs to be alot of changes next year, because this team is tearing my heart apart...
> 
> ...


Agreed. We need to make changes... Jermaine needs to get healthy and make sure he doesn't get another bad injury next year. We also need to focus on fixing our Point Guard and Shooting Guard problems. I think Stephen Jackson is one of the main contributors to our problems. It's impossible to rely on a player when we never know whether he's going to make or miss a shot, we need someone who we can rely on, and that player isn't Jermaine. Saras will be alble to do it, but he's too young and inexperienced. Freddie is showing that he's becoming a good option, and Peja will probably become the player we look to.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> Agreed. We need to make changes... Jermaine needs to get healthy and make sure he doesn't get another bad injury next year. We also need to focus on fixing our Point Guard and Shooting Guard problems. I think Stephen Jackson is one of the main contributors to our problems. It's impossible to rely on a player when we never know whether he's going to make or miss a shot, we need someone who we can rely on, and that player isn't Jermaine. Saras will be alble to do it, but he's too young and inexperienced. Freddie is showing that he's becoming a good option, and Peja will probably become the player we look to.


Good post, I agree S-Jax is ou main problem alongside with Jamaal, S-Jax is geting on my nerves, I mean I am stubborn but even I can changes over the time and failuerings, but he... 
Ten Saras isnt young hes 29 but you are right NBA is totally new thing for him. Freddie is good opinion, but I not sure wheter he is good opinion as a starter. And as big Petja fan I hope he will do fine, but as our first opinion in cluch time paird wit S-Sax, well I have some doubts.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Stephen Jackson doesn't know what ball movement is, i am sure of it. I was okay with Pejas performance tonight. At least he can get to the line, and knock down free throws. Jackson on the other hand never gets to the line and rarely makes a shot, and rarely passes. When I see the ball in Jackson's hands I know 95% of time its not leaving. Sometimes Jackson looks great when he's knocking shots down, but he needs to realize when he's not feeling it.


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

I doubt we will be a lottery team but wow being under 500% is something a pacer fan should never have to experience. I cannot believe with all the talent we have on our team we cannot put together wins. 

I am sorry. I am not a person that usually wants to trade players or ship people off. But Jackson has to go. He is not the traditional type of Pacer. Its him first and team second. We could make a great trade involving him, JT and a filler for a good backup PF and Backup SG. Is GS still shopping Pieuters and dunleavy  "pardon my spelling" Start freddie and SG. Jackson is not consitant. One night he will shoot 60% from the field and the next night he shoots 5% from the field. 

Well that is all I have to say tongiht. k bye


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

Why did Stojakovic play only 26 minutes?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

alexander said:


> Why did Stojakovic play only 26 minutes?



Hopefully because it was his 1st. game...

He'll see mych more minutes tonight...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

alexander said:


> Why did Stojakovic play only 26 minutes?


Foul trouble early and throughout the whole game.


----------

